# Você é bem gostosa



## Lesaor

Hola a todos:
Por favor ¿Me pueden dar el significado de la frase arriba mencionada? (en español de Argentina).
Vocé é bem gostosa
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns. 

Quer dizer: usted es sexy!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Bem-vinda aos fóruns.
> 
> Quer dizer: usted es sexy!


La traducción de Vanda está correcta, pero la palabra "sexy" no refleja la fuerte conotación sexual de la palabra "gostosa".

¡Cuidate, pues!


----------



## dexterciyo

Voc*ê* é bem gostosa!: _"¡Estás bien rica!"_


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina, estas* re fuerte*


----------



## Istriano

En Argentina: sos una lindura.


----------



## willy2008

No decimos en Argentina ,una lindura, al menos no con el sentido de gostosa en Brasil.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*En Argentina: estás re buena xD*


----------



## pelus

Unos años atrás : _Estás de rechupete_

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Lesaor

Muchas Gracias a todos los que respondieron.
Hasta pronto.
Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Sabinero07

Eu tenho falado isso pra alguma menina e ela ficou irritada, acho que é pela conotaçao sexual que falava QuemSouEu, cá na Argentina nao tem essa conotaçao ( ¿negativa? ), minha pergunta é se é um elogio para as meninas ou pelo contrário elas vao me olhar dum jeito estranho antes de dar me um tapa =) obrigado e me desculpem por meus possiveis erros


----------



## okporip

Sabinero07 said:


> Eu tenho falado isso pra alguma menina e ela ficou irritada, acho que é pela conotaçao sexual que falava QuemSouEu, cá na Argentina nao tem essa conotaçao ( ¿negativa? ), minha pergunta é se é um elogio para as meninas ou pelo contrário elas vao me olhar dum jeito estranho antes de dar me um tapa =) obrigado e me desculpem por meus possiveis erros



Sim, é um elogio, mas desses que devem ser guardados para a hora certa, isto é, para quando você estiver efetivamente desfrutando da gostosura da moça. Até então, mesmo que você tenha essa ideia na cabeça, convém não comunicá-la.


----------



## Sabinero07

Muito obrigado *okporip*! Acho que sempre é melhor gostar que falar de gostar


----------



## okporip

Sabinero07 said:


> Muito obrigado *okporip*! Acho que sempre é melhor gostar que falar de gostar



Veja bem... o xis da questão é que "falar de gostar", neste caso, significa "falar de _gostar *de*_ (ver, apalpar, manusear, chupar, lamber etc.)". Você está falando das qualidades físicas da menina e da vontade que tem de conhecê-las "mais de perto", digamos assim. No momento em que as estiver, de fato, conhecendo mais de perto, pode ser que a menina tome a sua frase como um elogio. Antes disso (e por mais que ela seja gostosa e saiba disso), é bem provável que tome o comentário como uma grosseria. E aí, meu amigo, as chances de que você um dia venha a desfrutar de tamanha gostosura diminuirão bastante.


----------



## Qna

Creo que okporip lo dijo todo. Nomás para complementar: es como "qué buena que estás". Dicho en frío, enfría. Dicho en caliente, calienta.


----------

